# A Story found on at a Ford Truck Forum



## just another truck (Jun 7, 2010)

Author: Janine Allen CPDT

*I Rescued A Human Today*

Her eyes met mine as she walked down the corridor peering apprehensively into the kennels. I felt her need instantly and knew I had to help her. I wagged my tail, not too exuberantly, so she wouldn't be afraid.

As she stopped at my kennel I blocked her view from a little accident I had in the back of my cage. I didn't want her to know that I hadn't been walked today. Sometimes the shelter keepers get too busy and I didn't want her to think poorly of them.

As she read my kennel card I hoped that she wouldn't feel sad about my past. I only have the future to look forward to and want to make a difference in someone's life. She got down on her knees and made little kissy sounds at me. I shoved my shoulder and side of my head up against the bars to comfort her.

Gentle fingertips caressed my neck; she was desperate for companionship. A tear fell down her cheek and I raised my paw to assure her that all would be well.

Soon my kennel door opened and her smile was so bright that I instantly jumped into her arms. I would promise to keep her safe. I would promise to always be by her side. I would promise to do everything I could to see that radiant smile and sparkle in her eyes. I was so fortunate that she came down my corridor. So many more are out there who haven't walked the corridors. So many more to be saved. At least I could save one.

I rescued a human today.

Visit your local shelter soon.
Your Rescuer Awaits you - Ford Truck Enthusiasts Forums

I thought it was cool, so I thought I would share. I also put a link from this thread to the Urgent Rescue Forum here at the GSD site..


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Good job! Thank you for spreading the word about our wonderful GSD's in shelters that need new loving homes!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Wow these stories get me every time. I'am such a softy  
Thank you for sharing.


----------

